# My City Folk Patterns(BIG IMAGES)



## Thunder

<big><big>*No, i don't sell them.
*</big></big>
Hey The Bell tree, here are some patterns i made in City Folk!

Click the spoilers to view: WARNING: Large images
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is an outdated image of my patterns used as carpets (i didn't make the Brick Block, i found it on ACC)
(THe House is a Wendell Pattern)






ODST Body Suit from the Halo series.






Me wearing my Festive Pattern, (It's a Christmas Tree with ornaments on them)






My Coldplay XY pattern






Storm Trooper

Example used






Captain Olimar






Poltergust 4000!







Luigi's Overalls!

kinda hard to do, with the shading and such.






I honestly don't know what this is, some sort of armor w/ the Poltergust 4000 on the back






For Christmas, i made a Christmas sweater 






The Midna pattern, i made 'cos a friend recommended i should make it, so i did so :>






Christmas Sweater 2 of 3.






Do you recall, when you were small, you flew a space jet into space, and blew up stuff? Well you can relive that, with this Fox Replica Coat! (I fix'd it abit before i took the picture, no white thing on his shoulders) Arwing not included.






King Dedede's Robe






Link's Ordon Tunic






Toon Link's Tunic, requested by RockmanEXE, it was alittle too plain so i added a sword to the back.






A Black Hoodie requested by Makieo






Zelda's Dress requested by Erica






My Darth Vader pattern, i was inspired by the way Ness shaded his clothing, so, you could say a partial credit goes to him 






Linebeck's Coat requested by Rockman EXE






Covenant Elite's Armor











These two aren't that good :x Anyway, it's the Black Belt Nikoking requested, and Isaac's armor requested by someone at AXA.







Crash Cafe Tees






Sheik!






My attempted Fierce Deity armor, I think Ness's is better.






my special summer shirt! n.n











Ta-dah! :3






Shikamaru requested by Adamco






Obi-Wan's robe, this is just the beta version, i'll upload the newer one later.






Iron Man requested by Piranha.

</div>

Edit: Some of them are outdated.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

perfect 10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

i'm to lasy to go into depth on whats great about them but I'm thinking of buying some ^^

P.S whats a Coldplay XY pattern :S


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

good, 7.5... i'll round up.


----------



## NikoKing

10, I love the Olimar one. I should get it sometime.


----------



## -Aaron

This is awesome. 10.
How much is the Olimar design?


Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.

EDIT: How much is the Halo ODST design? I'm not a fan of the series but that thing just looks so kewl.


----------



## Dr. Keko

Pretty cool. 8.


----------



## -Aaron

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> i'm to lasy to go into depth on whats great about them but I'm thinking of buying some ^^
> 
> P.S whats a Coldplay XY pattern :S


I'm not sure about this one but I think it was one of their albums.


----------



## Lewis

these are great!


----------



## DenSing818

TEN! I like the Luigi suit. :smile:


----------



## Thunder

#GSW: It's an album

And i'll get the prices up soon enough!


----------



## beehdaubs

I love these! Nice job
9!


----------



## Tyler

Amazing stuff you got there.   

BTW, the Coldplay XY pattern is really good. :O


----------



## Megamannt125

Make a design of a white T shirt and you win.


----------



## coffeebean!

kewl 9/10


----------



## Blue Cup

You deserve nothing short of a 10. Those are some really great designs.

I should know, I'm a spriter too.


----------



## Erica

Whoa. Nice.

Respect.



Infinity/10

You made me my Dress. :]


----------



## Deleted User

I like 8...Thats awesme wish I could do that...All I can do Is Pikachu.


----------



## Thunder

The Midna pattern, i made 'cos a friend recommended i should make it, so i did so :>






Christmas Sweater 2 of 3.


----------



## zackattack

Damn, man, #2 is nice!!! I can't believe no one's voted for it.

It looks like armor. Awesome...  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Aki-Chan

dude... those are so wicked!!!


----------



## Kyle

10; better than what some of the clothes Nintendo made as actual shirts, that's for sure.


----------



## VantagE

Nice shirts... Coldplay is an amazing band!

Sup Kolvo! xD


----------



## Thunder

zackattack said:
			
		

> Damn, man, #2 is nice!!! I can't believe no one's voted for it.
> 
> It looks like armor. Awesome...  :gyroiddance:


You do know your supposed to rate it from 1 to 10? :?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

this is amazing. congrats!!


----------



## Thunder

Thanks for the comments guys 
OddCrazyme: Coldplay fan? 
Mega: The white T-shirt was too hard.








Do you recall, when you were small, you flew a space jet into space, and blew up stuff? Well you can relive that, with this Fox Replica Coat! (I fix'd it abit before i took the picture, no white thing on his shoulders) Arwing not included.


----------



## UltraByte

i'm jealous of the X&Y pattern :<


----------



## Tyler

Ooooh, the midna pattern is really good too.


----------



## SL92

Master Crash, you have beaten Animal Crossing. All of those patterns are better than any you can find in-game, and probably anywhere else on the net.


----------



## pielover6

10!! i wan teh polturgust 400 xD


----------



## pielover6

pielover6 said:
			
		

> 10!! i wan teh polturgust 400 xD


*4000


----------



## reedstr16

those are sick!


----------



## Justin

UltraByte said:
			
		

> i'm jealous of the X&Y pattern :<


----------



## Nintendolover324

7 not much detail


----------



## SilverCyrus

dude those seriously rock...id love to see more


----------



## Thunder

You want more? I got more! 






King Dedede's Robe






Link's Ordon Tunic






Toon Link's Tunic, requested by RockmanEXE, it was alittle too plain so i added a sword to the back.

<big>NOTE:THE FOLLOWING DESIGNS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE SHOP!</big>


----------



## reedstr16

that is awesome how long do these take?????


----------



## reedstr16

have you made any new ones lately????


----------



## SamXX

AWESOME! Whoever rated 5 or lower... WTflumps?


----------



## reedstr16

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> AWESOME! Whoever rated 5 or lower... WTflumps?


ya i know right?

he should enter this contest i pmed it to him
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7097293/1/
 he would deffinately win


----------



## AC_lover

Great job! I like how you do your shading.
One of my favourites is the Captain Olimar pattern. 

Edit:

(10/10 btw)


----------



## Thunder

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> AWESOME! Whoever rated 5 or lower... WTflumps?


Some people thought it was like, Picture #2, #1, ETC.


----------



## Thunder

A Black Hoodie requested by Makieo






Zelda's Dress requested by Erica

<big>NOTE:THE FOLLOWING DESIGNS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE SHOP!</big>


----------



## stand

oh my goodness... you are really good! ^__^


----------



## Sandbox

10 ;D Pattview?


----------



## melly

9! great job, they look good,


----------



## MygL

lol i thought they were sig anyways awesome i loved the fox one xD


----------



## Erica

Oh Shiz! I requested the Zelda Dress! :0

I can not wait to get it. I hope your parents forget you are grounded! xP


----------



## sergiofriend

all deserve 10


----------



## Thunder

the Yoshi MSS Armor, requested.






My special New Years T-Shirt B)


----------



## Placktor

can i buy the captain olimar suit


----------



## Thunder

My Darth Vader pattern, i was inspired by the way Ness shaded his clothing, so, you could say a partial credit goes to him 

i also finished Linebeck's coat, i'll get the picture later.


----------



## mimzithegreat

i luv them i want one!


----------



## Ray_lofstad

they are all cool, but i like the black hoodie best  ... 10/10


----------



## Ray_lofstad

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
> This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.


it sound noobish, but i wonder too... i fixed it on ACWW once, but i forgot how to fix it... help please?


----------



## muppetman

10, cant see a fault in these =)


----------



## RocketMeowth

Fan freaking tastic man! I envy people who can make such magnificent patterns like those in AC:CF. I'm trying to do so myself, but it's really really hard. 

=^^= Nya


----------



## Thunder

Thanks all! 






Linebeck's Coat requested by Rockman EXE






Covenant Elite's Armor






Black Belt requested by a member of Nikoking






Isaac's Armor requested by a member at Animalxing.

The following has been added to my shop! (Refer to my sig) Even Darth Vader's Suit.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

You take requests? 

If so...

I'd like an Iron Man suit design. One just like movie not the cartoon series.

I'll pay any price.

Here are images if you need them.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Front:




Back: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wackii

*!

DANG, Those are good patterns. You spend a well good time on those. 10/10*


----------



## Demolator40

It's AWESOME! Not the best, but still AWESOME! 9


----------



## Collen

can you make a red robe?


----------



## squishysaar

this is so cool 
i wish i new how to make patterns.
i dont get it much lol


----------



## Thunder

Since i closed my shop, i'm gonna update from here ^_^

















Ta-dah! :3


----------



## StbAn

I have seen those patterns. so 6.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl

hmm
they're not very good...they're ok i guess


----------



## Thunder

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> hmm
> they're not very good...they're ok i guess


lmao, now what's your honest oppinion?


----------



## Gnome

Not very good... JK! Their great but I'm sad you closed down your shop, but why did you?


----------



## Thunder

Too much orders, and i was kinda lazy to do them.. >.>


----------



## chloeedgar

oh my gosh i love the midna pattern, Toon Link's Tunic And Zelda's dress... there all realllyyyy goood

How much does it cost to buy them?? (ones i loved)  
Pm Me Please


----------



## animalcrossinggirl

i think they come from pride
that's all i think


----------



## chubsterr

Cool patterns


----------



## Deleted User

Those are some amazing patterns.  You must have taken a long time to do them, with as much detail there is.  Very nice work.


----------



## MitchHanson

Wow, your really good xD I need the toon link 'toonic' xD


----------



## fitzy

11/10 .....lol

There BRILLIANT!


----------



## MattyofAlbion

really good :O


----------



## Deleted User

WOAH!!! those are really cool! how much for...Zelda Dress,Links Ordon Tunic,Toon Links Tunic,and Midnas Pattern?Because ive got like 500,000,000 bells that arent going anywhere any time soon...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Amazing patterns, I wish I had some. :U


----------



## Draco Roar

Love the Midna pattern!


----------



## KingofHearts

Sweet these patterns are awesome! Great job bro! =D


----------



## spector1

i so want ODST Body Suit  awesome 10/10


----------



## Darren Gilmour

They are all good , especially the four last ones, however i picked 6.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

These are great. I've only played the game for maybe two hours or so, so I wasn't aware that you can now change each arm, the back, and front individually.


----------



## Miranda

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Sweet these patterns are awesome! Great job bro! =D


He is not your bro...he is my brother <3
And yes his designs are the best EVER!!! =D


----------



## Thunder

Thanks guys n.n I updated it with some of my previous art.


----------



## Robin

Awesome designs!!!!


----------



## FITZEH

Loved them! 10!


----------



## The Sign Painter

10, I do not like some of the designs, but I love how detailed they are.


----------



## smasher

Can i buy the Star fox and king dedede?


----------



## Horus

ooh i is thinking of getting some new ones and requesting a Falco


----------



## Thunder

Sorry fellas, i don't really sell them anymore, the shops closed D:


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sorry fellas, i don't really sell them anymore, the shops closed D:


noez!


----------



## Thunder

I'll just show them is all, the shop was too much work @_@


----------



## Horus

so you will give your best friend walrus a couple of patterns and a custom made Falco shirt for free?


----------



## Caleb

if you ever start selling them again tell me. there are a few that i like.


----------



## Joe

10/10


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Perfect 10. I wish I could buy all of them, but I don't have enough cash. Unless you price them for a noob like me to buy em ;D


----------



## cornymikey

who bumped this? anyways, theyre all awesome! my olimar suit I got from you is my most favorite outfit


----------



## Thunder

Thank ya, i should start making more clothing :3


----------



## cornymikey

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thank ya, i should start making more clothing :3


yep, but then you'll get like 20 requests a week.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I know I'd request  Horus bumped ;d


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I know I'd request  Horus bumped ;d


no...

thekillingdog did yesterday


----------



## Thunder

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya, i should start making more clothing :3
> 
> 
> 
> yep, but then you'll get like 20 requests a week.
Click to expand...

Actually, i'd just show 'em off, not sell 'em.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

If that's the case, mind if i copy the Shikamaru one?


----------



## Silverstorms

I'll stick with my pokemon sprites....


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya, i should start making more clothing :3
> 
> 
> 
> yep, but then you'll get like 20 requests a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, i'd just show 'em off, not sell 'em.
Click to expand...

not even for walrus? :'(


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> so you will give your best friend walrus a couple of patterns and a custom made Falco shirt for free?


that would be awesome. a falco suit with a blue feather and a beak. =P

anyways, I have the fox suit that MasterCrash made, and I wear that almost as much as my olimar suit.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya, i should start making more clothing :3
> 
> 
> 
> yep, but then you'll get like 20 requests a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, i'd just show 'em off, not sell 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not even for walrus? :'(
Click to expand...

Isn't Falco pretty much the same as Fox?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Im sure theres a difference. Falco has a scarf I think...


----------



## FITZEH

Do you have more?


----------



## Jarrrad

i want shikamaru's one..


----------



## Thunder

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Do you have more?


I might... Idunno i'll hafta check.


----------



## Jrrj15

Some are just posted image -_-


----------



## SilentHopes

I'll take...
Captain olimar,
Linebeck's Coat
Isaac's Armor and
Fierce Deity Armor


----------



## FITZEH

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have more?
> 
> 
> 
> I might... Idunno i'll hafta check.
Click to expand...

OK

I need grass paterns...


----------



## Nightray

Awesome!


----------



## Sinep1

Nice work Master Crash!!=D


----------



## Blue Cup

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sorry fellas, i don't really sell them anymore, the shops closed D:


Daww! 

The Fox's Vest pattern is really sexy, too.


----------



## Thunder

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fellas, i don't really sell them anymore, the shops closed D:
> 
> 
> 
> Daww!
> 
> The Fox's Vest pattern is really sexy, too.
Click to expand...

lol, if your lucky, i'll do the occasional order to a special fella


----------



## Natalie27

9/10 its cool


----------



## Kiley

perfect 10 <3


----------



## Majora

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> i want shikamaru's one..


...


----------



## Majora

Master Crash said:
			
		

>


Can I buy these patterns?
May 250K?


----------



## Anna

The Coldplay One!

I have that album on my ipod, fix you <3


----------



## Thunder

Anna said:
			
		

> The Coldplay One!
> 
> I have that album on my ipod, fix you <3


The X&Y album was excellent! There are a lot of the lesser known songs that i like ^_^


----------



## tikitorch55

wowsa i was drooling when i saw these 100/10 amazing


----------



## FITZEH

Do you have any grass paterns?


----------



## j-rod ACCF

ill give you 40k if you make me a young link's tunic(with a kodri sword on the back)and a adult link's tunic(with the master sword on the back)


Both tunic's from ocarina of time


----------



## FITZEH

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> ill give you 40k if you make me a young ]That would be hard...


----------



## j-rod ACCF

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you 40k if you make me a young ]That would be hard...
> 
> 
> 
> im asking crash + ill stop being more annoy
Click to expand...


----------



## FITZEH

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you 40k if you make me a young ]That would be hard...
> 
> 
> 
> im asking crash + ill stop being more annoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but that is hard...  :O
Click to expand...


----------



## rafren

His designs are the shizz...soo cool!


----------



## FITZEH

rafren said:
			
		

> His designs are the shizz...soo cool!


Yeah, If i atempted them you'd cry!


----------



## rafren

Lol.lets not spam now.


----------



## FITZEH

rafren said:
			
		

> Lol.lets not spam now.


I'm not spaming...

I'm saying he owns at making designs and I fail...


----------



## rafren

We are the only ones posting though...


----------



## FITZEH

rafren said:
			
		

> We are the only ones posting though...


Ohhh kk


----------



## vampiricrogue

I like it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingBoy

Can you let me have some? Because man, They are Really good!!


----------



## Conor

Crash doesn't sell them anymore.


----------



## Jake

10 totally. there awesome!


----------



## Palad][n

Cool story, bro.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Awesome.


----------



## Silently

I know this topic is almost a year old... but I want to say that your designs are really really nice!
I was wondering... 
How long does it usually takes to make one? Could I have the black hoodie design? What kinds of techniques do you use?
Thanks! 
<_>


----------



## Thunder

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> I know this topic is almost a year old... but I want to say that your designs are really really nice!
> I was wondering...
> How long does it usually takes to make one? Could I have the black hoodie design? What kinds of techniques do you use?
> Thanks!
> <_>


#1: Thanks
#2: 30 minutes +
#3: Sorry, i don't have the black hoodie design, restarted my town.
#4: Uhh... I guess resting my arm on something for easier designing..?


----------



## Silently

Oh, okay. Thanks for replying.


----------



## 8bit

can i get the starfox one


----------



## Thunder

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #3: Sorry, i don't have the black hoodie design, restarted my town.


^


----------



## 8bit

do you know some1 who has it


----------



## Thunder

Yeah, his name is-


----------



## Miss Chibi

coodawg


----------



## Roachey#2

i like em all 10/10


----------



## Fillfall

what do you want for the luigi design?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yeah, his name is-


SSgt. Garrett


----------



## Thunder

Gersh dammit, I don't have it, i'm not giving it away guys, k?

@Garrett: But remember you can't sell or give them away o:


----------



## Blue Cup

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Gersh dammit, I don't have it, i'm not giving it away guys, k?


Hehe,

This is part of the reason why I won't display my patterns, don't want to get hounded.


----------



## Thunder

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gersh dammit, I don't have it, i'm not giving it away guys, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> This is part of the reason why I won't display my patterns, don't want to get hounded.
Click to expand...

Heh, sounds like a smart idea, but i do enjoy the feedback :3


----------



## Deleted User

awww dude, you seriously dont sell anymore? that really too bad, i just found these designs and theyre really good. i love the zelda ones, especially the ordon link, really great. well if youre at all interested in ever selling those designs again (if you still have them) id be happy to buy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Gersh dammit, I don't have it, i'm not giving it away guys, k?
> 
> @Garrett: But remember you can't sell or give them away o:


I would make him pay me then give you the money...but...I'm lazy...


----------



## Marcus

9/10
I've seen better Luigi's, but most of the others are good.


----------



## StarBurst

All of them were great. I especially liked the zelda, midna and fox shirts. They look like they were meant to be in the game. Good job!

10 stars for all!


----------



## Nakota

OMG my eyes! to much detail!  - how in the world do you do that on accf??


----------



## Palad][n

wow very talented


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Do you still do Requests? 
OR does that count under your : I'm not selling?

As a Fellow Pattern Designer i will rate 10 for all.

I also would like to Request somit, But again, do you not do requests?


----------



## Conor

I remember viewing these back in March xD
Excellent patterns


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I wish you were selling the Fox pattern, King Dedede, Toon Link and the Midna pattern >_>


----------



## Shiny Star

Hmm....I'd say 8/10.


----------



## Thunder

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Do you still do Requests?
> OR does that count under your : I'm not selling?
> 
> As a Fellow Pattern Designer i will rate 10 for all.
> 
> I also would like to Request somit, But again, do you not do requests?


Nah, no requests.


----------



## Shuyin

These are absolutely gorgeous. ;~; Brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## 8bit

i want the star fox one


----------



## Thunder

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i want the star fox one


..I don't sell anymore. =|


----------



## 8bit

don't sell give


----------



## Doctor

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> don't sell give


He doesn't have them anymore.


----------



## Thunder

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> don't sell give


And.... Why would i do that?

Even if i did have them, i wouldn't give them to you.


----------



## Deleted User

I love them a lot.  Would you be able to make me Wind Waker Ganondorf's robe?  I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

mandym287 said:
			
		

> I love them a lot.  Would you be able to make me Wind Waker Ganondorf's robe?  I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks.


1. You're new, but don't bump stuff kay?
2. He doesn't sell them anymoar. D:


----------



## Marcus

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> This is awesome. 10.
> How much is the Olimar design?
> 
> 
> Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
> This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.
> 
> EDIT: How much is the Halo ODST design? I'm not a fan of the series but that thing just looks so kewl.


Bumping this question because I don't think it got answered, but it may have. I just checked the first 3 or so pages, so I assume it was unanswered.


Yeah, how do you change palette without changing colours?


----------



## Gnome

I have the Star Fox pattern. 8D


----------



## Yokie

Where's the 11/10 button?


----------



## Thunder

Marcus said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. 10.
> How much is the Olimar design?
> 
> 
> Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
> This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.
> 
> EDIT: How much is the Halo ODST design? I'm not a fan of the series but that thing just looks so kewl.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this question because I don't think it got answered, but it may have. I just checked the first 3 or so pages, so I assume it was unanswered.
> 
> 
> Yeah, how do you change palette without changing colours?
Click to expand...

You can't if i understand the question right :T You just need to find the right palette, and use the three shades that it usually gives you.


----------



## Marcus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. 10.
> How much is the Olimar design?
> 
> 
> Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
> This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.
> 
> EDIT: How much is the Halo ODST design? I'm not a fan of the series but that thing just looks so kewl.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this question because I don't think it got answered, but it may have. I just checked the first 3 or so pages, so I assume it was unanswered.
> 
> 
> Yeah, how do you change palette without changing colours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't if i understand the question right :T You just need to find the right palette, and use the three shades that it usually gives you.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, thanks.

Hmm, that's definitely an improvement they should make if they do another AC :/


----------



## Thunder

Marcus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. 10.
> How much is the Olimar design?
> 
> 
> Also, how do you make shadings? Everytime I switch the palette, the color switches too.
> This might sound like a n00by question but I have designs that look horrendous w/o shadings.
> 
> EDIT: How much is the Halo ODST design? I'm not a fan of the series but that thing just looks so kewl.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this question because I don't think it got answered, but it may have. I just checked the first 3 or so pages, so I assume it was unanswered.
> 
> 
> Yeah, how do you change palette without changing colours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't if i understand the question right :T You just need to find the right palette, and use the three shades that it usually gives you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, thanks.
> 
> Hmm, that's definitely an improvement they should make if they do another AC :/
Click to expand...

I think a bigger improvement they should have, is being able to design over certain hat renders


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior

LINEBECK! cool! All of these patterns  are great.

Linebeck is Funny in ph lol


----------



## Thunder

ChibiKirbyStarWarrior said:
			
		

> LINEBECK! cool! All of these patterns  are great.
> 
> Linebeck is Funny in ph lol


Heh, yeah..


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior

What colorpads did he use for Toon Link and Linebeck!? I want does lol  i is silly

                           BIG TOON ZELDA FAN COMIN THROUGH!!


----------



## Thunder

ChibiKirbyStarWarrior said:
			
		

> What colorpads did he use for Toon ]Uhh, i forget :T


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ChibiKirbyStarWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What colorpads did he use for Toon ]Uhh, i forget :T
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ill look on u tube or smthg  Or ill figure it out myself. Im bad making patterns with dah wii remote it hurts my arm after a while lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Nic

ChibiKirbyStarWarrior said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChibiKirbyStarWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What colorpads did he use for Toon ]Uhh, i forget :T
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ill look on u tube or smthg  Or ill figure it out myself. Im bad making patterns with dah wii remote it hurts my arm after a while lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You type like Tye now.  Congrats it is very annoying.
Click to expand...


----------



## FITZEH

Kickass.


----------



## Deleted User

Can you make a Shadow of the Colossus & ICO set?

Like Wonder's outfit, Yorda's dress & The Queen's Dress


All the characters

Wander- http://i39.tinypic.com/2zz287d.jpg
Yorda- http://revistagames.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/yorda.jpg
The Queen- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEMdx6fPkoA


----------



## Deleted User

I give a one-zero (10)   ^_^  
I would like some of these (when I can get internet back on my Wii)


----------



## D1llon

Wow! These are amazing-10

Are you selling them? Not permanently just so someone can copy the pattern and wear it =/


----------

